# Bashing Microsoft



## Johnny2Bad (Sep 14, 2013)

I don't know about you guys but I love to bash Microsoft. I dispise that eugenicist who started the show i.e Bill Gates. That is why I love FreeBSD.

For those of you who seem to take themselves a bit too seriously on this site. When I say M$ I mean Microsoft, and the implication of the $ sign should be more than obvious to the average layman. When I say windowz I mean Windows, I am deliberatley mispelling it to emphasise the fact that it is a stupid operating system.

Anyone curious as to why I believe M$ could possibly fold please read the following articles....
http://http://www.infoworld.com/print/226510
http://readwrite.com/2013/09/05/microsoft-must-split-or-lose-enterprise-customers#awesm=~ohmZxoZVDcPBtM

Regards,
Jonathan.

PS-: If bashing M$ is against the rules I am sorry, but you should realise the reason people turn to FreeBSD is because they hate that company too.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Sep 14, 2013)

It is against the guidelines. 



> Please don't behave like a child when referring to Microsoft or Windows. Writing things like Winblows, Winbloats, Micro$oft, Micro$hit, WinDOS, etcetera .. is simply childish! This is a FreeBSD forum. We're the adults in open source land. Ok? So we properly write Windows, Linux, Mac OS X, Debian, Ubuntu, MS-DOS, OpenBSD, NetBSD, etc. etc.



Moreover, that FreeBSD is nothing but a Microsoft-hating crowd is nonsense. If someone has personal issues with it: good luck with your homepage or your blog. 

We like Unix, specifically the *BSDs' take on it. That's about it. So we'll stop this right here.


----------

